
Ikea’s new wedge dowel joint makes stronger furniture and faster assembly(2017) - devy
https://www.curbed.com/2017/1/19/14317744/ikeas-furniture-assembly-wedge-dowel-joint
======
jseliger
Ikea is easy to make fun of, but it's really done a lot of interesting work.
Tim Harford lists the Billy Bookcase as one of the 50 inventions that shape
the modern economy:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38747485](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38747485)

I wonder if Ikea helps enable geographic mobility:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2015/03/10/does-ikea-enable-
mobility](https://jakeseliger.com/2015/03/10/does-ikea-enable-mobility)

------
jarjoura
The real secret to Ikea furniture lasting is to glue all the pieces together
as you assemble.

~~~
sschueller
That is blasphemous! It would be like gluing Legos together.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Which is what they do at Legoland.

------
matt_s
Looks like a modified sliding dovetail.

Who knew that joinery techniques hundreds of years old could make furniture
stronger?

~~~
winthrowe
We might have known that, but I didn't know that they could be manufactured at
scale and then assembled by the lowest common denominator while maintaining
acceptable quality.

I thought that these techniques were stuck in my father's woodshop.

~~~
PuffinBlue
Maybe not the lowest common denominator:

[https://youtu.be/XjE4q2EyzoQ](https://youtu.be/XjE4q2EyzoQ)

